# Aquarium stand made out of reclaimed pallet wood



## matnez82 (Dec 11, 2012)

Just thought I would share with you guys the stand I made for my Fluval Spec v. 

It is completely made out of all reclaimed wood so the total cost of build was £0.00

A simple frame was made then the sides and doors where cladded with pallet wood. Solid oak was used for the top which was an off cut of a kitchen worktop.

I then painted the outside with some chalk paint with I had lying around.

This is the first time I have ever made anything like this so I'm ecstatic about the finished product. It turned out exactly how I pictured it in my head which is a rarity.


----------



## temple2101 (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice "green" idea! I like it!


----------



## Wy Renegade (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice use for all those old pallets.


----------



## Bryanmc1988 (Apr 3, 2012)

hey if its free whos to complain =) count me in lol


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

it looks fantastic, and rather classy as well..


----------



## whickerda (Sep 22, 2009)

Very Nice! I love projects like this and yours turned out very well.


----------



## golfer_d (Oct 3, 2012)

that is awesome....nice job!


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Sweet. Here in the states many pallets are made of oak. Not the best quality oak but if you plane it down it's stainable.


----------



## DKShrimporium (Nov 23, 2004)

Wow, that is terrific, both the recycling and the craftsmanship. I really really like what you did.

DK


----------



## laqu (Oct 17, 2012)

i LOVE it...


----------



## shloken38 (Aug 17, 2012)

Awesome work man! I envy your creativity.


----------



## slavecorps (Jul 7, 2009)

Great looking stand. Time to keep an eye out by the dumpsters outside of my dorm for a usable pallet. Seems like all the good stuff gets thrown away when I'm not looking for it.


----------



## MiniFishRoom (Mar 23, 2012)

Awesome Job and it looks Pretty Sweet too!


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Really nice, rustic look! 
I think I will start grabbing pallets!


----------



## CoffeeLove (Oct 31, 2012)

Love it. Great job man

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------

